# Fat tire Ebike in Winter



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

I had fun this winter on the bike. Just got back from a local ride and videoed it and will post up soon. Gravel roads, uphill, 7000 feet elevation, old man riding. Here in New Mexico. This video is checking out traction in snow.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Embedded for your convenience...


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice! I find that my regular "human powered" fattie is plenty for a good winter workout, but I did put 3.0" studded 45NRTH Wrathchilds on a plus size wheelset for a few icy rides on my eMTB (Pivot Shuttle). They hooked up very well, though they did lose quite a few studs each ride.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Super fun, even when going faster up the hills


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I did not realize there was that much noise coming from some ebikes. Mine is near silent. I can only hear it at low speeds with a set of good slick tires. Looks like you had some fun. 

What I find difficult is riding a trail that is drifted in a bit and you run off the trail. The rolling resistance suddenly goes up then a few seconds latter the back tire spins and sinks down. Then you slowly fall over but when the snow is bottomless you have a heavy bike on top of you and nothing to push against under you. I quickly get winded trying to extract myself from that situation. Then I get to post hole it back to the trail.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Noise from the gears and the trapezoid waveform controller.

Go gearless and sinewave controller and you wont hear anything at all. You even get regeneration of power back into the battery, and regen braking which saves on brake pads.

With gear + sinewave the noise is reduced somewhat.


----------

